# Mixtape Penpal Group



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 6, 2007)

I have been participating in a Monthly Mixtape Penpal Group, and figured I should post here if anyone is interested in joining. 

On the first of every month you would recieve an email with someones name and address as well as a deadline for when you have to mail the tape by (usually the 25th of the month or something). 

We also occaisonally have games of mixtape mailing popcorn. 

If anyone is interested you can email me [email protected]


----------



## Spinelli (Nov 12, 2008)

This sounds fun, I'm gonna send you an email.


----------

